# Edge and Minis



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a TE3 Roamio Pro with 3 older TCDA92000 Minis. Obviously I still have and use Live Guide on all 4 units, but if I switch out the Roamio Pro for an Edge for Cable with TE4:

1) can I still use the old Minis, and
2) will I lose the Live Guide on the Minis?

TIA!


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

... looking into the same thing. I also have 3 Tivo Mini (Vox) with a Roamio Pro. Did you by chance also get the email from Tivo that will allow you to get the All In service plan for $49 when you buy an Edge? This might make me move to Edge. Will this required the Mini's to get updated to the latest UI? TIA!!!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The mini's connected to an Edge will update their software to TE4, they have to match the host, so no more LiveGuide
You can not have a different version on the Host and the Mini.

Note that if you keep your Roamio in the mix as TE3 the minis can continue to use it as their host, and they can play back recordings from the Edge.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> The mini's connected to an Edge will update their software to TE4, they have to match the host, so no more LiveGuide
> You can not have a different version on the Host and the Mini.
> 
> Note that if you keep your Roamio in the mix as TE3 the minis can continue to use it as their host, and they can play back recordings from the Edge.


You're a G-D genius! I'll just move the Roamio to replace 1 Mini, then put a new Edge where the Roamio used to be to upgrade that location to 4K! Best of both worlds!!


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

steveliv said:


> ... looking into the same thing. I also have 3 Tivo Mini (Vox) with a Roamio Pro. *Did you by chance also get the email from Tivo that will allow you to get the All In service plan for $49 when you buy an Edge?* This might make me move to Edge. Will this required the Mini's to get updated to the latest UI? TIA!!!


Yep, so $449 and thanks to @dianebrat I'll get to keep my Live Guide for 3 of my 4 TVs.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

dcpmark said:


> You're a G-D genius! I'll just move the Roamio to replace 1 Mini, then put a new Edge where the Roamio used to be to upgrade that location to 4K! Best of both worlds!!


That would be a good idea, i won't even replace a mini, but i can put the roamio in our bedroom and move the current mini to the guest room. This also means i have to get a second cable card from Comcast.. that sounds like a simple thing, but with comcast it never is..


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

dcpmark said:


> Yep, so $449 and thanks to @dianebrat I'll get to keep my Live Guide for 3 of my 4 TVs.


Looks like the coupon code expires on April 30, so i have a little bit of time to make a decision... 

You joined the forum a month and a day before i did way back in 2006!


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

I'm in the same boat. I'm going to ASSUME that if I leave the Roamio in the mix, then it still has to be authorized, right?  I was kind of hoping to do away with that monthly fee!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

austinsho said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm going to ASSUME that if I leave the Roamio in the mix, then it still has to be authorized, right?  I was kind of hoping to do away with that monthly fee!


Yes, it has to have service, no service = no network capabilities, thus it could no longer be a host.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

austinsho said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm going to ASSUME that if I leave the Roamio in the mix, then it still has to be authorized, right?  I was kind of hoping to do away with that monthly fee!


I am only paying $6.99 a month, so i am ok with that in order to stay with TE3.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

Yea, I'm at $17 or so, the same rate as Spectrum wants for their DVR. And of course, with TiVo, I get the fun of dealing with tuning adapters and cable cards!


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

austinsho said:


> Yea, I'm at $17 or so, the same rate as Spectrum wants for their DVR. And of course, with TiVo, I get the fun of dealing with tuning adapters and cable cards!


I feel for you, luckily with Comcast, there are no tuning adapters, just the cable card. My service has been relatively stable for the past 15 years. Had a v53 error for the past few weeks on a few channels due to them upgrading the network in our area, but that was fixed.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

Even worse with Spectrum is the channel lineup that depends on a tuning adapter. Any HBO channel except for the main east feed cannot be seen with out one. The same for the ESPN cluster. Also in the mix are popular oldies channels H&I, MeTV as well as Comedy Central and may others. A flakey tuning adapter will cost you half of Spectrum's most popular channels.


----------

